# How to break in a new grinder!



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

When you guys get a brand new grinder or replace the burrs do you need to season it! ie put some coffee through it to break it in?

I have a couple of kg of Rave arriving but am a bit loathed to waste this setting up the grinder? Is there any cheap (although rave are cheap not keen to waste these) beans on the high street that you use to get your grinder readyfor proper use?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello , I've changed new burrs over before in grinders , they can take a little but to settle down , but I've never purposely run thro good beans to season them. Some burrs and grinders could pre seasoned now .

I presume though from your post that you are having extraction or dialling in issues? If so how are these manifesting themselves ? And this refers to the mc2 in your signature ?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hello , I've changed new burrs over before in grinders , they can take a little but to settle down , but I've never purposely run thro good beans to season them. Some burrs and grinders could pre seasoned now .
> 
> I presume though from your post that you are having extraction or dialling in issues? If so how are these manifesting themselves ? And this refers to the mc2 in your signature ?


No problems (yet!) as I havent got it yet was just checking if I needed to make sure I had a load of beans to run through it. I certainly dont want to waste any good beans if I can help it hence my question about getting some supermarket rubbish to run through it. But if not warranted then I wont worry too much


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a good quantity of stale beans left over from when I run in the SJ maybe a couple of kilo. You are welcome to them foc, just pay postage.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ive not used the mc2 . It might be a little variable for the first few days but im sure with good technique you'll still get drinkable coffee. Anyone with or used a new mc2 have an opinion.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion guys but I have an MC2 at the moment getting a new super jolly

GS11 - Thats very kind did you run through a lot of beans for the SJ?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I ran through a couple of kilo to season the burrs.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

GS11 said:


> I ran through a couple of kilo to season the burrs.


Any idea how much it would cost to post the coffee to me?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

kikapu said:


> Any idea how much it would cost to post the coffee to me?


Will weigh up what I have when I get back from work and drop you a pm with rm postage cost.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

£4.20 through my Hermes. Open a bag and tske 100 gm out and just wrap inbrown paper to save weight!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Is it a brand new Super Jolly or a used one or a used one with new burrs? If its a used one with decent burrs on it it's more than likely the burrs will be fine and need nothing extra running through them.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

GS11 said:


> I have a good quantity of stale beans left over from when I run in the SJ maybe a couple of kilo. You are welcome to them foc, just pay postage.


You can't give them away Graham! That's what you normally serve me when I pop over


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Is it a brand new Super Jolly or a used one or a used one with new burrs? If its a used one with decent burrs on it it's more than likely the burrs will be fine and need nothing extra running through them.


I am getting a brand new one so looks like might be best to run some through it


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Why would a new machine/new burrs need running in but old machine/new burrs not?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Why would a new machine/new burrs need running in but old machine/new burrs not?


New burrs on an 'old' machine will need running in to condition them.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

..Just re-read Charlie's post and obviously didn't read it properly


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Daren said:


> You can't give them away Graham! That's what you normally serve me when I pop over


Despite these beans being a particularly dark roast, I was amazed that Daren found them quite drinkable.

Must admit I have never sampled them myself


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Despite these beans being a particularly dark roast, I was amazed that Daren found them quite drinkable.
> 
> Must admit I have never sampled them myself


What do you expect from someone that drinks his own wee though


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Charliej said:


> What do you expect from someone that drinks his own wee though


What are you saying Charlie????


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well Boots had mentioned you liked taking piss or maybe that was the piss. I kind of assumed you were one of these loons that drink their own pee as a health tonic lol. The other possibility was that the classic Essex "Golden" spray tan came from a golden shower


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oooooofff. Urine trouble now


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Well Boots had mentioned you liked taking piss or maybe that was the piss. I kind of assumed you were one of these loons that drink their own pee as a health tonic lol. The other possibility was that the classic Essex "Golden" spray tan came from a golden shower


Charlie - I do love to take the p*ss (usually out of Boots and Coffeechap) - but as for drinking it as a health tonic... I don't think so! Becks and Peroni is my health tonic







(oh - and good coffee, not that crap GS11 gives me







)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How to make friends and influence people by an Essex boy!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> How to make friends and influence people by an Essex boy!


Read further back though the thread Dave - you'll get the reference about GS11s coffee


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I was referring to taking this pee out of me and boots, think my loyalties will have to go north for the final


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I only give back what I receive


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah so you are a giver and a taker then


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Ah so you are a giver and a taker then


He's a sponge not a stone ......


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Ah so you are a giver and a taker then


Well I'm guessing he isn't a good christian boy then as the Bible does say it's better to give than receive......


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Well grinder arrived arrived today







many thanks to coffeechap.

Managed to run almost a kg of stale beans though it but have

Yet to make a drink using it, that's tomorrow job.

The question is how long till I upgrade the classic!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

GS11 said:


> I have a good quantity of stale beans left over from when I run in the SJ maybe a couple of kilo. You are welcome to them foc, just pay postage.


They arrived today many thanks. Dave brought some too so I have now got two kg I can run through the grinder. Although the wife was not that impressed with the Starbucks beans in fact she said put her off coffee


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

kikapu said:


> They arrived today many thanks. Dave brought some too so I have now got two kg I can run through the grinder. Although the wife was not that impressed with the Starbucks beans in fact she said put her off coffee


Glad they arrived quickly for you


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Having trouble dialing in at moment think its mainly due to distribution should I just tamp onto the mound or distribute using finger then tamp as had been doing with mc2


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Look up "nutating"... It works well for me. Dose into the centre of my basket, quick nutate straight onto the pile of coffee, tamp, polish - done.

Don't faff around to much with it and keep whatever you do consistent. Let the grind adjustment do the work.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Daren said:


> Look up "nutating"... It works well for me. Dose into the centre of my basket, quick nutate straight onto the pile of coffee, tamp, polish - done.
> 
> Don't faff around to much with it and keep whatever you do consistent. Let the grind adjustment do the work.


Ok might try that. The main issue I am having is I think the same amount of coffee I was using before from the mc2 from the sj sits much lower in the pf (assume tihis is because filling from the doser create s less pockets and clumps) so using my finger to distribute the coffee isnt as easy (if that makes sense)

So maybe need to mod technique to suit.

Having said all this I have already managed to get my better shots than ever did on mc2 so can't wait to suss my technique and dial in!!


----------

